# Cattleya lueddemaniana pincelada with 5 point Flares!



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 11, 2021)

This is perhaps my most favorite lueddemaniana for the past 5 years. It is light pink with magenta flaring on all five segments, each a pincelada streak. Some call it a 5 point star lol. 

The lip is nicely marked with two yellow eyes. Flower shape is very round. Size is respectable at 14 cm NS. Still opening so might get slightly wider. 

I think there is about 2 more sheaths, although this one flowered sheathless.


----------



## lanthier (Feb 11, 2021)

Beautiful Catt, so gorgeously framed up by some awesome paphs.... _s w o o n . . . . _


----------



## grubea (Feb 11, 2021)

Beautiful


----------



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2021)

Sorry didn’t notice the paphs! That cattleya is stunning!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Sorry didn’t notice the paphs! That cattleya is stunning!
> David


David, as a purist of Cattleyas aficionado, all other flowers (save your fabulous Phragmipediums) are non-existent! That's only natural that Paphs will escape your notice. 

But at least you appreciate the beauty in the center!


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 12, 2021)

Very nice especially surrounded with slippers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2021)

that's lovely


----------



## PeteM (Feb 12, 2021)

This is a treat. Thanks, it’s gorgeous.

Will be interesting to see the ones that open in sheath. I notice sometimes a much improved flower quality and overall longevity of the blooms. What is your average flower count for lueddemaniana, I have a few seedlings up and coming and one pushing out it’s first bud. Maybe the flower count increases with age.

oh.. and where did you acquire this magnificent plant!? ... I’m guessing Japan!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Catts!


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 12, 2021)

Stunning! Leslie, all I can say is it’s a good thing you are not in the US or I’d constantly be begging for divisions!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> that's lovely





PeteM said:


> This is a treat. Thanks, it’s gorgeous.
> 
> Will be interesting to see the ones that open in sheath. I notice sometimes a much improved flower quality and overall longevity of the blooms. What is your average flower count for lueddemaniana, I have a few seedlings up and coming and one pushing out it’s first bud. Maybe the flower count increases with age.
> 
> oh.. and where did you acquire this magnificent plant!? ... I’m guessing Japan!


Thanks Pete and all for your kind comments. 

The average flower count on my lueddies under lights is one flower, rarely two. I think they need real sun to get that number. Even expert growers under optimal sun usually get only two flowers. 

I could move them to my sunny West window and try one year. They are the most light demanding unifoliate species, requiring 3000-3500 fc or more. They live on cactus after all!

However I had a luddie semialba flamea 'Cerro Verde' AM/AOS that threw a spike with 3 flowers under sunlight one year, in addition to 2 + 2 flowers in the other bulbs at the same time. But that plant has doubtful ancestry and could be tainted with the floriferous mossiae genes in the background. 

I got this division from Steven Kristoffersen in Novato, California. He offers this one on eBay every 2-3 years. So SB, you got some phone calls to make lol.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks Pete and all for your kind comments.
> 
> The average flower count on my lueddies under lights is one flower, rarely two. I think they need real sun to get that number. Even expert growers under optimal sun usually get only two flowers.
> 
> ...


Dr. Leslie, What is Steven’s seller ID on eBay? Thanks-


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 13, 2021)

Just stunning !!


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 13, 2021)

Silverwhisp said:


> Dr. Leslie, What is Steven’s seller ID on eBay? Thanks-


I searched by his name and could find him nowhere. So this will help


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 13, 2021)

Silverwhisp said:


> Dr. Leslie, What is Steven’s seller ID on eBay? Thanks-


His eBay ID is 4331Steven. Good guy with amazing heirloom plants. Very trustworthy and knowledgeable.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 13, 2021)

Leslie, I keep looking at his stuff for sale. some of it is amazing!
it’s such a pity that he is so far away!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 13, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Leslie, I keep looking at his stuff for sale. some of it is amazing!
> it’s such a pity that he is so far away!
> David



Steven has fantastic divisions as breeding lines.

It's a lot of paperwork to get to me across the border as well. I'm lucky to have quite a few divisions from him over the last few years.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 3, 2021)

A second flower opened when the other finished. I'm thinking of selfing this if there's enough interest from people for the seeds and flasks.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 3, 2021)

It’s exquisite! 
If you can get flasks into the UK then count me in,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 4, 2021)

just gets better!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2021)

Amazing detail


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 5, 2021)

monocotman said:


> It’s exquisite!
> If you can get flasks into the UK then count me in,
> David


I might be able to send seeds to EU to sow. Please await further updates.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 5, 2021)

Mark Turner at Elite orchids in the UK has started flasking paths and phrags. He could be worth a try,
David


----------



## Orchid Addiction (Mar 6, 2021)

Leslie I am very interested in a flask or seed can you ship flask to the US?


----------



## McPeg (Oct 18, 2022)

I love the coloration of the lip with the speckles!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 18, 2022)

Leslie, might you be able to persuade one of your friends situated in continental Europe to grow a few seedlings from flask, I would be the willing and happy end-consumer!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 18, 2022)

Orchid Addiction said:


> Leslie I am very interested in a flask or seed can you ship flask to the US?


Depends what flasks you want? My flasker in US.


----------

